

Modeling Reactive Systems with Statecharts (1998) - michaelsbradley
http://www.wisdom.weizmann.ac.il/~harel/reactive_systems.html

======
michaelsbradley
It's been added to Scribd apparently:

[http://www.scribd.com/doc/167971960/Modeling-Reactive-
System...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/167971960/Modeling-Reactive-Systems-With-
Statecharts)

